# U.K. D.V.L.A. driving licence exchange to a Portugeuse licence



## In 2 bikes

Hi guys....haven't been on here for a while but thought I'd share this.

We have been resident in PT for 2 years and 1 month and were advised we needed to exchange our U.K. D.V.L.A. licence for a Portuguese equivalent.

We visited I.M.T.T. , the D.V.L.A. equivalent (and not a driving school as some use) and, yes, it is law that on the 2nd year of residency ( the definition of which is very clear elsewhere ) you have to exchange your licence otherwise you are effectively driving without a licence which can have your vehicle seized at the time of discovery by the G.N.R. ..plus big fines.

So in order to complete this transaction you need to attend your PT doctor's surgery and obtain an Atestado de Medico ( a health check ). The doc signs you off as fit to drive and gives you the above signed form. Take this with your Brit licence and Camara residency certificate and NIF number to I.M.T.T.

After a 'slight' wait they take 30 euros, your Brit licence and all licence categories except cars, (vehicles up to 3500Kg which includes small vans up to and including a Ford Transit), cars plus trailer, ( which is as previously stated + a maximum of a 750Kg trailer making a total of 4250Kg ). You will also retain any motorcycle licence.

What you will lose are categories C, C1, D1 and anything above or higher. You will need to obtain a separate health check for these groups and also will have to pass an 'aptitude' test described by I.M.T.T. as a computer test.

So, today, we exchanged our Brit (European) licences for P.T. ones and lost a lot of entitlements which we don't really care about.

But word of warning........A lot of motorhomes are heavier than 3500Kg (MAM) and if you drop C group you would not have a licence to drive such a vehicle. Also many of us could drive upto 7500Kg wagons on our Brit licences by default. This ability would be lost.

Remember, your Brit licence and your qualifications are always held by the D.V.L.A. and if you had to return to the U.K. you would reapply for a new Brit licence and automatically get your full entitlements back. In any case it's always best to keep copies.....


----------



## JohnBoy

Very interesting In 2 bikes and not at all what I thought was the law here and not what I have done. With that in mind, I will be watching this thread closely to see what others have to say in case I need to remedy my situation.

I was under the impression that all that was needed was to register my UK licence with IMTT. I finally got around to doing that a few months ago after spending over five years in the country. They processed the registration without any comment that I should be exchanging the licence. I did have to pay a small amount. I cannot remember how much but it didn't hurt!


----------



## robc

This goes completely against all the advice and evidence that I have gathered so far in 4.5 years of residency.
Having a "posh" car over here has allowed me to be stopped by the GNR almost weekly, (fine hunting I think !!!!), not once have my papers from IMTT been challenged or questioned, indeed the reverse, when they see them their shoulders drop as it appears that the papers were their last hope 
Having had numerous meetings IMTT to correct their paperwork (they issued different paperwork from the same office, for the same licences, my wife and I both updated the papers at the same time!!!) it was quite clear that this is the only paperwork they require and not once was exchange mentioned or requested. 
People also need to be aware that the UK driving licence is "timed or age related" and whilst the records are held, and reinstatement is straightforward, it is not so after the expiry date depending on how long between expiry and renewal and age of applicant.

HTH
Rob


----------



## In 2 bikes

JohnBoy said:


> Very interesting In 2 bikes and not at all what I thought was the law here and not what I have done. With that in mind, I will be watching this thread closely to see what others have to say in case I need to remedy my situation.
> 
> I was under the impression that all that was needed was to register my UK licence with IMTT. I finally got around to doing that a few months ago after spending over five years in the country. They processed the registration without any comment that I should be exchanging the licence. I did have to pay a small amount. I cannot remember how much but it didn't hurt!


I live in the Viseu region and went to IMTT there. On the 1st occasion, which was an 'exploratory' visit we were informed licences must be registered (as you have done) as soon as you are a resident because residents cannot drive Portuguese registered vehicles without doing so. Then 2 years later the licence (DVLA in our case) must be properly exchanged.

When we returned to the IMTT and spoke with staff again, all of the above was confirmed. 

There has been a change in some driving licence regulations and law here (as of 01 07 16 ) and now there is a new points and penalty system too. So it's all probably come about as of new reforms.

A British friend of ours was stopped by GNR in his L200 truck and he's been here 2 years 3 months. He was asked if he was resident and how long for. Then they asked for his Portuguese licence, amongst other papers, which my pal could see was an attempt by the cop to catch him out if he produced an English one. Our friend produced the paper temporary licence issued by the IMTT (which is valid for 2 months whilst your new plastic one is being prepared). He said the cop was visibly cheesed off that he had the correct documents, further to which the cop re-enforced the need to have the PT licence after 2 years although Martin had actually done so....Kinda thinking the cop wanted the 'last say'.

Please be aware that www.gov.uk has a web page that states you do NOT need to x/c your licence but that page was last updated 22nd March 2013. https://www.gov.uk/guidance/living-in-portugal

But this up to date web site clearly states you now DO need to x/c 
Driving licence recognition and validity - Portugal


----------



## robc

In 2 bikes said:


> But this up to date web site clearly states you now DO need to x/c
> Driving licence recognition and validity - Portugal


I am getting confused here, I can find no narrative on the web page above stating that you must exchange a "timed" or age related UK, i.e. EU valid driving licence. 
Can you show me where I am going wrong please.

Rob


----------



## travelling-man

This sounds to me like another example of how bureaucracy varies from area to area & person to person. 

I came here 5 years ago & IMTT refused to change my (pink paper) licence because it was slightly torn on the folds so I contacted DVLA in the UK who told me to look on the front of my licence & note it says 'European Union' & that I was entitled to keep that licence but they did send me an up to date letter saying what classifications I was licenced to drive & confirming no endorsements.

Then some months ago, I received an email from the ACP (PT equivalent of the AA) saying that the new points system being introduced this year (June?) meant holders of EU licences now had to register them with IMTT. 

I called them & was told I could either do it myself at the IMTT offices or have a driving school do it for me & I opted for the latter option. 

FWIW: I got the impression that the PT Govt have been trying to get other EU licence holders to change to PT licences for some years but the rest of the EU had insisted an EU licence is an EU licence is an EU licence and that these new changes for registration was a face saving way for them to cave in to the EU & the new points system was a good time to do it.

I've been stopped once since then & the cop asked me for my licence & registration. I gave him passport, residencia, fiscal, vehicle registration document, licence, up to date letter from the DVLA & new licence registration document which he didn't question at all before letting me go.

Wouldn't it be nice if they just had one set of rules that everyone stuck to!


----------



## robc

travelling-man said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if they just had one set of rules that everyone stuck to!


TM............now where would be the fun in that 

Rob


----------



## Maggy Crawford

We have never exchanged our licences and our UK licences are always accepted by the GNR. As a precaution we carry in the car with all the documents a copy of the Portuguese Law which states that licences issued in other EU states are valid for driving in Portugal. A German friend of ours always did this and said when he had shown it to the GNR they backed off. So far we have never yet had to show it.


----------



## In 2 bikes

robc said:


> I am getting confused here, I can find no narrative on the web page above stating that you must exchange a "timed" or age related UK, i.e. EU valid driving licence.
> Can you show me where I am going wrong please.
> 
> Rob


Hi Rob...

the below is a cut and paste from the web link you questioned.....and as you can see...our none E.U. cousins have a mere 6 months to x/c apparently.

_* ..." If you hold a driving licence for life (i.e. one that remains administratively valid for an unlimited period) that was issued by another EU country, you will have to renew the licence 2 years after changing your usual place of residence...*.

Non-EU driving licences - exchange & recognition

You must exchange your non-EU driving licence within 185 days after obtaining residence in Portugal (if your country is part of the Road Traffic International Agreements)....."
_


Although, I'll confess the I.M.T.T. web site does not make things clear either way.


----------



## In 2 bikes

robc said:


> This goes completely against all the advice and evidence that I have gathered so far in 4.5 years of residency.
> 
> 
> 
> People also need to be aware that the UK driving licence is "timed or age related" and whilst the records are held, and reinstatement is straightforward, it is not so after the expiry date depending on how long between expiry and renewal and age of applicant.
> 
> HTH
> Rob



I'm guessing PT administrative issues that were confusing, contradictory or easily overlooked, by both varying regional IMTT offices and GNR districts, in 2012, 13, 14 are now starting to be firmed up and experiences from fellow expats in the early years, and before, are, now, not as perhaps as legislatively correct as the situation is in 2016.

Also, in relation to U.K. timed / age related licences I may have misunderstood your comment but it is within my experience that an individual has an authority to drive the 'test-passed' / achieved categories, infinitely, but only has to renew that authority at the age of 70 years, (in the case of cars / B). The confusing 10 year renewal thing is merely for the photograph to be updated on the pink card. The actual British licence and authority to drive will always be valid and details held at DVLA. only a U.K. court or the individual can end that authority.

You can see your licence record and classifications here. 

https://www.viewdrivingrecord.service.gov.uk/driving-record/licence-number


----------



## In 2 bikes

Maggy Crawford said:


> We have never exchanged our licences and our UK licences are always accepted by the GNR. *As a precaution we carry in the car with all the documents a copy of the Portuguese Law which states that licences issued in other EU states are valid for driving in Portuga*l. A German friend of ours always did this and said when he had shown it to the GNR they backed off. So far we have never yet had to show it.


Hi Maggy

I can only state again. experiences of years gone by may well be out of focus with 2016 legislation. I sincerely hope you don't (a) get stopped and (b) if you do, you produce aforementioned legislation (which is also on www.gov.uk but out dated March 2013 and also probably doesn't specify anything to do with being a '*resident'*) only to find that Officer Dibble has a shinier piece of legislation ... and your keys.

I truly think this subject needs individuals to do some more research for piece of mind and then spread the word amongst our communities because in my limited experiences of living here I consistently find Brits have an attitude of either "don't care / don't know / don't want to know", especially amongst the long termers who came in a time when cars and Continente didn't exist.


----------



## In 2 bikes

travelling-man said:


> an EU licence is an EU licence is an EU licence and that these new changes for registration was a face saving way for them to cave in to the EU & the new points system was a good time to do it.
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice if they just had one set of rules that everyone stuck to!


Totally agree with you on your last point but I think the two key things to pick the bones out of are:-

1- July 1st 2016 new licence regulations came in to force.

2- An EU licence is an EU licence agreed but the conditions of validity may have changed due to your *'residency'* status and length of that residency together with *new *legislation that wasn't in place in the good ol' days.

I know cops are slow, I should know, and perhaps, bless their cotton socks, the PT ones might not be as sharp as could be, but one day, one of them will be. Especially when the word filters around their office that an easy 'tick' is to target expat, in easy pass-through locations, for licence offences because they'll bet we thicko's from abroad don't know.


----------



## robc

In 2 bikes said:


> Hi Rob...
> 
> the below is a cut and paste from the web link you questioned.....and as you can see...our none E.U. cousins have a mere 6 months to x/c apparently.
> 
> _* ..." If you hold a driving licence for life (i.e. one that remains administratively valid for an unlimited period) that was issued by another EU country, you will have to renew the licence 2 years after changing your usual place of residence...*.
> 
> 
> _


OK so I am struggling here, as far as I am aware, every UK licence is time sensitive, that is, you will have to renew it either every xx years depending on the original date of issue, (look at the pink plastic card and you will see a "valid to" date) or in the instance of one of the old style paper licences an expiry date of 70 or 75 years of age.
Since this not an unlimited period, I think your assertion above in italics does not hold.
Please tell me if I am wrong.
Rob


----------



## travelling-man

The problem (as usual) seems to be that every bureaucrat seems to interpret the rules differently so no matter where you go, whether it's IMTT or GNR or PSP or Camara etc you'll get a different version depending on who you speak to. 

I often find with the GNR it's easier to baffle 'em with BS than it is to play their little game of show me this, show me that...... & quite honestly, most of 'em wouldn't know what they were looking at when it comes to things like UK ID & driving licences anyway.


----------



## travelling-man

In 2 bikes said:


> Totally agree with you on your last point but I think the two key things to pick the bones out of are:-
> 
> 1- July 1st 2016 new licence regulations came in to force.
> 
> 2- An EU licence is an EU licence agreed but the conditions of validity may have changed due to your *'residency'* status and length of that residency together with *new *legislation that wasn't in place in the good ol' days.
> 
> I know cops are slow, I should know, and perhaps, bless their cotton socks, the PT ones might not be as sharp as could be, but one day, one of them will be. Especially when the word filters around their office that an easy 'tick' is to target expat, in easy pass-through locations, for licence offences because they'll bet we thicko's from abroad don't know.


Regarding point #2,

When I got my UK licence registered a few weeks ago, I had to provide copies of my passport, residencia, fiscal & (IRC) Utente so IMTT must have been aware of my situation when they issued my registration document as must the GNR cop who looked at my residencia & registration document etc when I was last stopped.

Gotta say, I'd be more than happy to change to a PT licence but IMTT won't accept my old UK licence because it's damaged on the folds & DVLA won't issue a new one because I don't have a UK address! - I'm caught between the devil & the deep blue sea.


----------



## robc

In 2 bikes said:


> Also, in relation to U.K. timed / age related licences I may have misunderstood your comment but it is within my experience that an individual has an authority to drive the 'test-passed' / achieved categories, infinitely, but only has to renew that authority at the age of 70 years, (in the case of cars / B).
> 
> https://www.viewdrivingrecord.service.gov.uk/driving-record/licence-number


This may well be the case at Age 70 but clearly is not the case at Age 80 when medical examinations have to happen, at which point the licence is suspended pending the declarations from a Medical Practitioner. 
I take you back to your web posting....................if you read carefully, as was pointed out to me by IMTT, it states that you need to renew the licence..............it does not state "exchange", why does that matter because in Portugal, identity is established by the I.D card, something we do not have in the U.K. where more reliance is placed upon the Driving Licence.

Rob


----------



## In 2 bikes

robc said:


> OK so I am struggling here, as far as I am aware, every UK licence is time sensitive, that is, you will have to renew it either every xx years depending on the original date of issue, (look at the pink plastic card and you will see a "valid to" date) or in the instance of one of the old style paper licences an expiry date of 70 or 75 years of age.
> Since this not an unlimited period, I think your assertion above in italics does not hold.
> Please tell me if I am wrong.
> Rob



Rob, sorry I might be losing the point of your question but can I firstly say the 'italics' are not my words but a cut and paste, as stated earlier for your benefit. Furthermore, I have previously, within this thread, explained the validity dates of a driver's licence. I'm fully aware of the date system on a U.K. 'pink card' and how it works.

The 'italic' text states "*valid for an unlimited period*". These are not my words but words that have clearly an intentional meaning. For example; I passed my test at the age of 17 and my licence is valid until 70, and then renewable. This can / could be deemed to mean my licence has an UNLIMITED period. 

Once again, I did not write this, I am merely repeating it. It is your choice to absorb (wise) / ignore (Ostrich) / act up on it (very wise). 

I would ask; is it prudent when on hearing or reading about new legislative powers that have had an impact on a fellow Brit expat and that those circumstances have been repeated elsewhere in Portugal and those exact circumstances may apply to you, to joust about semantics or actually research the matter?

I / you will always have a British driving licence.....in Britain. But here I have a Portuguese one.

There is definitely a perception amongst some fellow Brits that to surrender your Brit licence is to surrender your British passport and choose citizenship in Afghanistan . 

I repeat... check your licence here https://www.viewdrivingrecord.service.gov.uk/driving-record/licence-number

I hope this clarifies things....I can't be any clearer. I'm merely repeating / reporting a new set of circumstances that may be relevant to people. It's up to the reader to research it further themselves..........or be an ostrich with a punitive outcome.


----------



## robc

In 2 bikes said:


> I would ask; is it prudent when on hearing or reading about new legislative powers that have had an impact on a fellow Brit expat and that those circumstances have been repeated elsewhere in Portugal and those exact circumstances may apply to you, to joust about semantics or actually research the matter?
> 
> I / you will always have a British driving licence.....in Britain. But here I have a Portuguese one.
> 
> There is definitely a perception amongst some fellow Brits that to surrender your Brit licence is to surrender your British passport and choose citizenship in Afghanistan .
> ..........or be an ostrich with a punitive outcome.


Well............as my insurance and test (MOT) were checked last week on the A8 just outside Alfeizerao by GNR Transito, my car was checked by Alfandega and my Licence by IMTT then I think I will just go and find a bit of sand and stick my head in it. 
As for semantic jousting............I would refer you to NHR and all the tosh that was written about it.........many people failed miserably because of "armchair" experts and I wonder just how many people are going to compromise their UK licence?
Can you be sure of what is going to happen post Brexit?.......not now, maybe 2019? 2020?
Thought not. 
Rob


----------



## In 2 bikes

robc said:


> 1- As for semantic jousting............I would refer you to NHR and all the tosh that was written about it.........many people failed miserably because of "armchair" experts
> 
> 
> 
> 2- and I wonder just how many people are going to compromise their UK licence?
> Can you be sure of what is going to happen post Brexit?.......not now, maybe 2019? 2020?
> Thought not.
> 
> Rob



1- NHR ?? have zero knowledge on the subject, probably something to do with the Algarve set getting upset about fossil fuel exploration outside their beach hut. No doubt you had your 'armchair' set up on that one too!

2 - There will be no compromise.. I don't know how many times I have to say you will always have a British licence record at DVLA. Just because you may have moved to near an oil rig in the Med doesn't mean you'll stop being British ......with a driver's record just like you won't lose your NI number...or do you think that will happen too?

Now there's no need to get all old pensioner grumpy, "I know best" on me. Here's to many happy miles in the A8.


.


----------



## robc

In 2 bikes said:


> 1- NHR ?? have zero knowledge on the subject, probably something to do with the Algarve set getting upset about fossil fuel exploration outside their beach hut. No doubt you had your 'armchair' set up on that one too!
> 
> 2 - There will be no compromise.. I don't know how many times I have to say you will always have a British licence record at DVLA. Just because you may have moved to near an oil rig in the Med doesn't mean you'll stop being British ......with a driver's record just like you won't lose your NI number...or do you think that will happen too?
> 
> Now there's no need to get all old pensioner grumpy, "I know best" on me. Here's to many happy miles in the A8.
> 
> 
> .


And then it hit me like a bolt from the blue !!!!!

Observational skills ..............Zero
Reading and comprehension............I will let the collective decide on that one.
Residency time here .............not long
Grasp of TLAs .....................zero

I rest my case
Armchair............pah.............with NHR I can afford a whole leather reclining sofa.

Must dash..............yet more TFI to count.


----------



## In 2 bikes

robc said:


> Grasp of TLAs .....................zero
> I rest my case


Three letter abbreviations are often used by individuals with poor grammar skills, usually retired officials from a forgotten era who were overly promoted at the time and attempt to live like they are still a serving Superintendent . How’s that for observational skills ? . “Boss”

Must dash.......gotta a life to live.


----------



## In 2 bikes

Here is a copy of European Legislation / directives that Portugal has adopted pertaining to the 2 year residency rule for licence exchange, specifically Article 2 which is now being enforced despite article 2's reference to article 7/2.

EUR-Lex - 32006L0126 - EN - EUR-Lex

further information can be verified by sending your question on the below link. I've had the answer already and it won't please a lot of individuals.

Contacte-nos

or specifically question 14 on the 'frequently asked questions' page of IMTT

Condutores

I'm not sure just how many horses mouths have to be speaking at the same time but since it has actually been my experience and it's in adopted legislation and with further ' evidence' brought to your lap. I don't quite know how to make it plainer or more obvious for the unenlightened.

If you want to argue the legal points and cherry pick over semantics...well take it up with your own lawyer and task them to take on the PT Government.

Good luck if you choose to ignore it.


----------



## travelling-man

In 2 Bikes

I don't know if this has any bearing on the matter but I note that link you posted has a date of 2006 on it......... As I understand it & as my email from ACP said, the rules changed when the points system was introduced in June or July (ish) this year?


----------



## In 2 bikes

travelling-man said:


> In 2 Bikes
> 
> I don't know if this has any bearing on the matter but I note that link you posted has a date of 2006 on it......... As I understand it & as my email from ACP said, the rules changed when the points system was introduced in June or July (ish) this year?


It does, you're quite correct. It's another example of how directives are not adhered to until Portugal chooses, just like vehicle importation taxes. 

My guess is that Portugal is getting its backside spanked by Brussels over many things including the integration of fully automated road safety cameras, the adoption of a recognised, streamlined, driving licence penalty system and getting its finances in order. Portugal, now, has to show it's towing the line to avoid further punitive EU measures. Like I say....tiz but my guess.

Never the less, some things can not be overlooked. This legislation is in place. Both myself and two other chums ( one from a different part of PT altogether) have had this imposed on us. We did not routinely ask for an exchanged licence. All 3 of us had explained to us the criteria for the mandatory exchange. Coincidence?. Finally there are more up to date web pages that indicate this is a factual requirement. 

It was only my intention to share this news with fellow expats as it is relevant to all none Portuguese 'residents' . I believed this particular forum was / is about the passing on of information for others to peruse. But, sadly, it still appears there are some who prefer a more childish, (for and elderly individual who should know better), Facebook style of approach. 

If someone finds clearer, more precise, factual, documentary evidence to the contrary in relation to this subject then I can only ask that they share the source on here, but somehow, other than stories of 'stop-checks' by cops and agencies who maybe behind the curve, I feel there will be none. 

Don't shoot the messenger. I didn't invent this legislation.


----------



## Jormedawson

Hey guys, one thing i think you need to be careful about is that Portuguese people or People with a portuguese licence are not allowed by law to drive UK registered cars or even other cars not registered to their country of residence.. I noticed this after my g/f drove my car and thought i would check up on it. Shes completely illegal which i guess you guys will be now as you have a PT licence if you drive a UK car. Basically you have to drive a car that is registered to your country of residency, ie now PT. No matter if you have an English car registered to you, this is still illegal as it isnt registered in your country of residence. Hiring a car is a different matter. 

The law is here, translated in to English. Point 2 is the main point im talking about. 

Vehicles may only benefit from the temporary admission if they meet cumulatively the following conditions:
1. Be holders of permanent registration of another EU Member State;

Note: vehicles registered in provisional series of a European Union Member State can benefit from the temporary admission for a maximum period of 90 days from the date of entry into national territory.

2. Be registered in the name of person not resident in the country and that it does not exercise profession or gainful activity;

3. Be introduced in Portugal by the owners or legitimate holders.

To this end, it is considered resident in Portugal the individual to remain in Portugal for a period not exceeding 183 days, consecutive or interpolated, per calendar year, or which he receives income from employment with the source country.

For the same purpose, it is considered established in the national territory the legal person which it has its registered office or permanent establishment.

Os veículos admitidos temporariamente em território português podem nele permanecer com suspensão do imposto por 183 dias, seguidos ou interpelados, por cada período de 12 meses.

Vehicles temporarily admitted in Portuguese territory may they remain with tax suspension for 183 days, consecutive or questioned, for each period of 12 months.

Who can drive the vehicle:
a) The owners or legitimate holders, provided they do not reside in Portuguese territory and it does not exercise profession or gainful employment;
b) the spouse or united in fact, ascendants and descendants in the 1st degree, since they do not reside in Portuguese territory and it does not exercise profession or gainful employment;
c) Employees of rental companies duly authorized, on the return journey to the State in which the vehicle is registered;
d) Other persons in case of force majeure, mechanical breakdown, or by virtue of the provision of professional driving services contract.


Lots of other points on the net. I would be carefull of this as i like to drive my UK car through france and spain to PT a few times a year.


----------



## travelling-man

Don'tcha just love the totally unnecessary & pointless Portuguese bureaucracy!

These planks that write it must get paid by the word! lol


----------



## JohnBoy

Maggy Crawford said:


> We have never exchanged our licences and our UK licences are always accepted by the GNR. As a precaution we carry in the car with all the documents a copy of the Portuguese Law which states that licences issued in other EU states are valid for driving in Portugal. A German friend of ours always did this and said when he had shown it to the GNR they backed off. So far we have never yet had to show it.


Maggy, Any chance that you could help me locate the Portuguese law that you refer to please. I would also like to take a copy as back up. Thanks.


----------



## Maggy Crawford

I don't know how to do PMs but if you email me at [email protected] I'll scan it to you.


----------



## JohnBoy

Maggy Crawford said:


> I don't know how to do PMs but if you email me at [email protected] I'll scan it to you.


Thanks Maggy. All done.


----------



## smudges

Maggy - I've just emailed you directly. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## RichardHenshall

In 2 bikes said:


> ... The confusing 10 year renewal thing is merely for the photograph to be updated on the pink card. The actual British licence and authority to drive will always be valid and details held at DVLA. ...


Being eligible for a licence and actually having a valid licence are different things.

If you have a GB photocard licence it is only valid for 10 years - the paper counterpart has been abolished and has no validity. If the photocard is out-of-date it is no longer a valid licence and cannot be exchanged. Consequently it's wise to exchange before it expires as it can't be renewed by an emigrant from the UK.

If you have a paper only GB licence it would still be valid in the UK depending on the age of the driver. IIRC the Portuguese apply different age-related licence renewal dates from the UK so it _may _be possible to fall foul of conflicting views (GB vs PT) on the validity of the license for registration and/or exchange.

See https://www.gov.uk/government/news/driving-licence-changes for more info on the abolition of the paper counterpart and Revalidação da Carta de Condução for details of Portuguese age-related licence re-validation.


----------



## JohnBoy

*Don’t shoot the messenger*

In their opening post, ‘In 2 bikes’ has alerted us to a potential hazard in relation to the use of EU driving licences in Portugal. Since then I have been looking into this and have found that their report is more or less spot on. 

I recently had a discussion with the manager of IMT in Coimbra. This was conducted in Portuguese, by a native speaker acting as my interpreter, so no room for misunderstanding. This is his understanding of the rules and what is practiced by his office. As we are all aware, not all offices, or for that matter all employees within the same office, will offer the same interpretation.

The following comments relate to the holders of EU licences only. If you are the holder of a non-EU licence and have accessed this thread looking for advice, you will need to seek out the rules in relation to your particular case elsewhere I’m afraid.

Once we have entered Portugal it is initially as a tourist, but at some point we will have to register as a resident. Whilst our status is tourist, we are allowed to drive on our EU licence. However, from the point that we register as a resident we have two options. Both require a visit to IMT, either in person or using a representative from a driving school:

Option 1: We can elect to exchange our EU licence for a Portuguese one. Initially your EU licence will be retained by IMT. You will be issued with a document confirming that they have your licence and will be issuing a Portuguese replacement in due course. This document is valid for two months but can be renewed. (At the speed that they move here, for ‘can’ read ‘must’!) When your PT licence is eventually issued, they return your original licence to the home country of issue.
Option 2: We can elect to register our EU licence. This process involves IMT making a copy of your licence and handing it back with a paper that should be carried in the car. This paper is an acknowledgement that you have registered your licence and is valid for two years. I believe that this is where the two years came from that ‘In 2 bikes’ has mentioned. After two years the registration expires and you have run out of options. You MUST now exchange your licence or face a stiff penalty if you fail to do so.

That ends the discussion with IMT. What follows are my comments after researching this subject.

First of all, thanks to ‘In 2 bikes’ for bringing this to our attention.

Mention has been made above of the new points system. Clearly from the email that TM received, it would appear that we all need to exchange our driving licences but I cannot find any evidence to back this up elsewhere. What I did find however, is that anyone found guilty of a motoring offence that attracts penalty points, must exchange their licence. In the case of any ‘tourist’ who is in lawful possession of an EU licence, the authorities will create a ‘virtual licence’ on which to record the details of the offence and penalty. Sources are other posts on this and other expat forums and media reports.

Personally, I have already registered my licence so the clock is ticking and by some date in 2017 I will have to exchange it. In the meantime I have a folder with photocopies of anything that might be relevant; passport, DL registration with IMT, Maggy Crawford’s handy document, residency, etc. stored away in the glove pocket. The day must be coming when I will be stopped, but I have to say that after reading some of your experiences, I am feeling very left out. In almost nine years driving the length and breadth of the country, I have not been stopped once yet. Some of you must be very dodgy looking types!


----------



## RichardHenshall

From Driving licence recognition and validity - Portugal


> Driving licence validity in Portugal
> Driving licences are valid until 30, 40, 50, 60, 65 and 70 *and thereafter every two years*, with no age limit (exception: when the driving licence was obtained between the age of 25 and 30, these drivers are exempt from revalidating their driving licence at the age of 30) for categories A and B.
> 
> Driving licences for novice drivers over 30 years are valid until:
> 
> 40, 50, 60, 65 and 70 *and thereafter every two years*, with no age limit (exception: when the driving licence was obtained between the age of 25 and 30, these drivers are exempt from revalidating their driving licence at the age of 30); - category A
> 40, 50, 60, 65 and 70 *and thereafter every two years*, with no age limit (exception: when the driving licence was obtained between 25 and 30 years, their drivers are exempt from revalidating their driving licence at the age of 30); - category B
> Driving licences for elderly drivers over 50 years are valid until:
> 
> 60, 65 and 70 *and thereafter every two years*, with no age limit (exception: when the driving licence was obtained between the age of 25 and 30, these drivers are exempt from revalidating their driving licence at the age of 30); - category A
> 60, 65 and 70 *and thereafter every two years*, with no age limit (exception: when the driving licence was obtained between the age of 25 and 30, these drivers are exempt from revalidating their driving licence at the age of 30); years - category B
> *If you hold a driving licence for life* (i.e. one that remains administratively valid for an unlimited period) that was issued by another EU country, *you will have to to renew the licence 2 years after changing your usual place of residence.*


There are repeated mentions of a 2-year limitation in the above text, either because the driver is over 70 or because the original licence is the old paper only 'valid for life' (ie up to 70?) licence.

Has anyone under 70 (or should that be under 68?) with a photocard licence, valid for more than 2 years hence been restricted by the 2-year rule on registering their licence?


----------



## mpl379

I registered my UK licence with IMT via a driving school about a month after obtaining my Residencia in 2014, they charged €25. I moved in March 2015 and asked the driving school if they could organize the change of address. They said it can't be done, you must now exchange your licence. Three other driving schools didn't offer any services at all so I set off for IMT Faro slightly worried. After queuing for 30 mins in the wrong office I was redirected and after about 40 mins saw a very helpful lady who said of course you can change your address, it takes 5 minutes and is free. I left armed with the official document registering my UK licence. My UK licence was (is) the photo card and pink paper bit. The photo expires in 2018 and the expiry date on the pink paper shows 2022. My official document from IMT gives all my licence details and confirms that I should keep the document with my UK licence and revalidate in 2022 - no mention of any 2 year period.

Just thought I'd share my experience.


----------



## JohnBoy

mpl379 said:


> I registered my UK licence with IMT via a driving school about a month after obtaining my Residencia in 2014, they charged €25. I moved in March 2015 and asked the driving school if they could organize the change of address. They said it can't be done, you must now exchange your licence. Three other driving schools didn't offer any services at all so I set off for IMT Faro slightly worried. After queuing for 30 mins in the wrong office I was redirected and after about 40 mins saw a very helpful lady who said of course you can change your address, it takes 5 minutes and is free. I left armed with the official document registering my UK licence. My UK licence was (is) the photo card and pink paper bit. The photo expires in 2018 and the expiry date on the pink paper shows 2022. My official document from IMT gives all my licence details and confirms that I should keep the document with my UK licence and revalidate in 2022 - no mention of any 2 year period.
> 
> Just thought I'd share my experience.


Very interesting and perhaps yet more evidence of how the rules are interpreted differently in different parts of the country. Now I have checked, and had translated, my IMT registration which clearly states that I should *revalidate* my registration by 24/08/2017. No mention of an exchange. This was issued by the same office where the manager told me quite emphatically that it wold have to be exchanged on that date. The paper also quotes the relevant legislation which of course is in Portuguese. My girlfriend's son is a lawyer so the next time we meet I will ask him to cast an eye over it for us. If any of you speak enough of the language you can find the legislation here:

::: DL n.º 138/2012, de 05 de Julho

It is also interesting mpl379 that your end date seems to tie in with the expiry date of your licence though you only quote the year so maybe not. In my case it is exactly two years from the date of registration and actually over two months after the licence is due for renewal anyway.

The saga continues...


----------



## RichardHenshall

mpl379 said:


> ... The photo expires in 2018 and the expiry date on the pink paper shows 2022. My official document from IMT gives all my licence details and confirms that I should keep the document with my UK licence and revalidate in 2022 - no mention of any 2 year period. ...


An interesting twist! Your UK licence expires when the photocard expires as the paper counterpart no longer has any validity (though it did then) as the UK rules have changed since then. It might be prudent to exchange in 2018 just to be sure.


----------



## mpl379

I was being lazy in the typing dept! The IMT lady copied everything across to the registration document, the date is exactly the same. Possibly people are a bit confused about the 2 year thing for two reasons - the new law confirms that non-Eu licences have to be exchanged within 2 years and in theory when we register (or exchange) we are accepting that we then become liable to the Portuguese driving laws. Portuguese licences issued to "elderly" drivers have to be revalidated at 60, 65, 70 and every 2 years thereafter. I am 63 so this could possibly mean that I will have to revalidate when I'm 65 etc. before the 2022 date shown on my document! Then of course, dear old Brexit might rear its ugly head and it will all change!


----------



## Pgmills

Having read article 13 (3) of the RHLC it is clear that for an EU driver with a valid licence from another EU country needs to register the same at IMT. This "registration" has an administrative validity of 2 years. On expiry of the two years, assuming the EU licence remains valid, then one needs to re-register. Before the licence expires (the end date on the pink plastic card) one needs to exchange the licence for a Portuguese one. 
The complications arise when either the driver passes key dates (60,65,70, 72 etc) or when your local IMT takes matters into their own hands! 
As an example of the inconsistency, both my wife and I are under 60 and will still be so in two years time. We both registered our licences at IMT in Faro. My registration document has a 2 year validity but my wife's runs until expiry of her licence in 2021!
For what it's worth I will be exchanging my licence for a Portuguese one well before BREXIT


----------



## RichardHenshall

Pgmills said:


> ... We both registered our licences at IMT in Faro. My registration document has a 2 year validity but my wife's runs until expiry of her licence in 2021! ...


Do you both have photocard licences with expiry dates more than two years hence?


----------



## travelling-man

JohnBoy said:


> In their opening post, ‘In 2 bikes’ has alerted us to a potential hazard in relation to the use of EU driving licences in Portugal. Since then I have been looking into this and have found that their report is more or less spot on.
> 
> I recently had a discussion with the manager of IMT in Coimbra. This was conducted in Portuguese, by a native speaker acting as my interpreter, so no room for misunderstanding. This is his understanding of the rules and what is practiced by his office. As we are all aware, not all offices, or for that matter all employees within the same office, will offer the same interpretation.
> 
> The following comments relate to the holders of EU licences only. If you are the holder of a non-EU licence and have accessed this thread looking for advice, you will need to seek out the rules in relation to your particular case elsewhere I’m afraid.
> 
> Once we have entered Portugal it is initially as a tourist, but at some point we will have to register as a resident. Whilst our status is tourist, we are allowed to drive on our EU licence. However, from the point that we register as a resident we have two options. Both require a visit to IMT, either in person or using a representative from a driving school:
> 
> Option 1: We can elect to exchange our EU licence for a Portuguese one. Initially your EU licence will be retained by IMT. You will be issued with a document confirming that they have your licence and will be issuing a Portuguese replacement in due course. This document is valid for two months but can be renewed. (At the speed that they move here, for ‘can’ read ‘must’!) When your PT licence is eventually issued, they return your original licence to the home country of issue.
> Option 2: We can elect to register our EU licence. This process involves IMT making a copy of your licence and handing it back with a paper that should be carried in the car. This paper is an acknowledgement that you have registered your licence and is valid for two years. I believe that this is where the two years came from that ‘In 2 bikes’ has mentioned. After two years the registration expires and you have run out of options. You MUST now exchange your licence or face a stiff penalty if you fail to do so.
> 
> That ends the discussion with IMT. What follows are my comments after researching this subject.
> 
> First of all, thanks to ‘In 2 bikes’ for bringing this to our attention.
> 
> Mention has been made above of the new points system. Clearly from the email that TM received, it would appear that we all need to exchange our driving licences but I cannot find any evidence to back this up elsewhere. What I did find however, is that anyone found guilty of a motoring offence that attracts penalty points, must exchange their licence. In the case of any ‘tourist’ who is in lawful possession of an EU licence, the authorities will create a ‘virtual licence’ on which to record the details of the offence and penalty. Sources are other posts on this and other expat forums and media reports.
> 
> Personally, I have already registered my licence so the clock is ticking and by some date in 2017 I will have to exchange it. In the meantime I have a folder with photocopies of anything that might be relevant; passport, DL registration with IMT, Maggy Crawford’s handy document, residency, etc. stored away in the glove pocket. The day must be coming when I will be stopped, but I have to say that after reading some of your experiences, I am feeling very left out. In almost nine years driving the length and breadth of the country, I have not been stopped once yet. Some of you must be very dodgy looking types!


Hope you won't mine me correcting you slightly:

The email I received from ACP made no mention of 2 year limit on the registration & my licence registration is valid until 2026 which is my 70th birthday which is also when my old pink paper licence would have expired.


----------



## Pgmills

RichardHenshall said:


> Do you both have photocard licences with expiry dates more than two years hence?


Yes we do.


----------



## JohnBoy

travelling-man said:


> Hope you won't mine me correcting you slightly:
> 
> The email I received from ACP made no mention of 2 year limit on the registration & my licence registration is valid until 2026 which is my 70th birthday which is also when my old pink paper licence would have expired.


No problem at all TM. 

The email that I was referring to was the one where you said that we had to exchange our licences because of the new points system coming in. I accept that nowhere in your post did you mention 2 years.


----------



## mpl379

At vast personal expense I engaged the services of a professional translator to give us all a definitive understanding of the relevant law. Fortunately the company is owned and run by my son so he has accepted payment in kind (to be negotiated)! These are the important bits in article 13:

3 - The driving licences referred to in point 1 which state a period of validity (expiry date) and whose holders have their habitual residence in Portugal, once expired, shall be renewed in accordance with the requirements of Portuguese law regarding national licences ('national licences' meaning licences granted in Portugal).

4 - A period of administrative validity of two years shall apply, starting from the date on which the holder takes up residence in Portugal, *to driving licences issued by Member States of the European Union or of the European Economic Area which do not state an expiry date.

5 - On expiry of the above-mentioned period, licences must be renewed in accordance with the requirements of Portuguese law regarding national licences.

With regard to item 4 the only EU licences that do not currently have an expiry date are from Belgium and Germany, as far as I know. These are the people who have the time limit of 2 years imposed. Hope this clarifies.*


----------



## Pgmills

Can't disagree with your translation however I refer you to the practical experience noted in my earlier post......


----------



## travelling-man

JohnBoy said:


> No problem at all TM.
> 
> The email that I was referring to was the one where you said that we had to exchange our licences because of the new points system coming in. I accept that nowhere in your post did you mention 2 years.


It said exchange OR register....... In my case, I opted to register but will exchange before my 70th birthday........ Assuming I haven't croaked by then. lol!


----------



## mpl379

I wasn't casting doubt on other peoples experience, merely trusting a professional translation - should one be required when arguing with any IMT office (worker) who hasn't read the rules correctly! The law is very clear and surely must be trusted - I will be exchanging my licence before the photocard expires (unless Brexit makes retiring in Portugal impossible) just to be on the safe side. I must admit though, I'm not looking forward to the medical certificate bit - has anyone had any experiences, (good I hope)?


----------



## Pgmills

Medical cent is now problem. Just go to any doctor with the form pay the fee and bob's your etc.....


----------



## Nick-San

*Deadline for licence registration?*

Hello everyone,

I have read with great interest the info that has been posted in this thread, and one matter has passed me by. I've had my residency certificate for five days - is there a deadline for registering my UK driving licence at IMTT?

Thank you all for any advice.


----------



## mpl379

I am not aware of a deadline as such. I used a hire car for my first year without registering my UK licence. I then discovered that if I wanted to buy a Portuguese car then I would need to either register or exchange my UK licence. If you continue to hire a car then my understanding is that you do not need to register your licence. If you want to buy and drive a Portuguese car then you must register or exchange your licence. I used a local driving school to do mine at a cost of 25€. If you go to the official IMTT centre then I think it's free but a bit of a pain with waiting etc. When I changed address I did it myself and it wasn't too bad, and free! Hope this helps.


----------



## siobhanwf

Do please remember that if you are over 55 you will need to have a medical to get a Portuguese licence


http://www.imtt.pt/sites/IMTT/Portu...cao/Documents/Modelo_Atestado_Medico_2012.pdf


----------



## mpl379

One of the many problems associated with getting older is memory failure. Fortunately my wife is younger and is able to point out when I'm talking rubbish (frequently apparently, although I can't remember!).

Anyway, I am wrong about the deadline for registering your uk licence with the IMTT. It has got to be done within 60 days of obtaining your Residencia. The only bit I got right was that the driving school did it for me for 25 euros and the change of address bit.

Sincere apologies for the mishap and in future I'll ask my wife first


----------



## dstump

FYI, I don't think driving schools are allowed to offer driving license services anymore. I tried in two schools in Caldas, earlier in the year, both had the same story - they have stopped this service. So it was a trip to Leiria to get the job done.


----------



## siobhanwf

Leiria, unlike Santarem are extremely efficient also the office at leiria has loads of parking and plenty of space inside the office.


----------



## travelling-man

dstump said:


> FYI, I don't think driving schools are allowed to offer driving license services anymore. I tried in two schools in Caldas, earlier in the year, both had the same story - they have stopped this service. So it was a trip to Leiria to get the job done.


It seems to vary from area to area. Most if not all of the driving schools in my area (Figueiro Dos Vinhos) do it without any problems.


----------



## Nick-San

*For the sake of clarity...*



siobhanwf said:


> Do please remember that if you are over 55 you will need to have a medical to get a Portuguese licence
> 
> 
> 
> ... and as 55 is exactly my age, do you literally mean *over* 55 (i.e. 56 or more)?
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## siobhanwf

*a little more information from the IMTT site*

All drivers of Category A, B, B+E and Sub-Category A1 and B1 vehicles aged 50, 60, 65, and 70 are obliged to renew their driving licences. After age 70 renewals must be applied for every two years. The rules cover several types of vehicle including motorbikes, cars with a weight limit of 3.5 tonnes and vehicles with tow bars.

Details available from the IMTT: Click here (in Portuguese)
On January 2 2013, the IMTT introduced a new system of licence renewal, which only applies to drivers who received their licence for the first time after that date. AM, A1, A2, A, B1, B and BE licences are renewed when the holder is aged 30, 40, 50, 60, 65 and 70, and every two years after that. If the driver acquired their licence between the ages of 25 and 30, their first revalidation is at the age of 40.

Drivers with commercial licences (Class C or D) must renew their licences regularly once they reach 40 years of age. This includes drivers of vehicles over 3.5 tonnes, buses (vehicles with over 8 passenger seats) and vehicles with towing facilities.

If they received a licence after January 2 2013, drivers of C-class vehicles have to renew their licences at the ages of 25, 30, 35, 40, 45, 50, 55, 60, 65 and 70. After that, they must renew the licence every two years of age after that. Drivers of D-class vehicles must renew their licences at the same ages, but cannot drive D-class vehicles after they reach the age of 65.

To renew a Portuguese driving licence for the first time, drivers require a medical certificate proving they are fit enough to drive. Renewal requests can be made at the IMTT office or the nearest citizen's shop (Loja do Cidadão).

Revalidação da Carta de Condução *ONLY IN PORTUGUESE
*


----------



## siobhanwf

*over 70 be aware*

Under Portuguese law there is an obligation for drivers of 70 years or over to take a Revalidation Driving Test (Revalidação do Título de Condução).

Six months before reaching age 70 the licence holder must apply for the Revalidação do Título de Condução from their nearest IMTT office. 

*YOU WILL NEED*
A medical document attesting physical and mental ability to drive (Atestado Médico)
Completed IMTT Form requesting revalidation
Can be downloaded: Click here (PDF)
Two recent matt colour passport photographs with name printed on the reverse
Passport, identity card or residency card - originals and photocopies
Original driving licence and photocopy
Fee


----------



## siobhanwf

*EXCHANGING AN eu LICENCE FOR A pORTUGUESE ONE*

Exchanging an EU or EEA Licence for a Portuguese Licence

To exchange the licence, fill out form Modelo 1 IMTT available from the local IMTT office or online:

*Download the registration form *http://www.imtt.pt/sites/IMTT/Portugues/Formularios/Documents/Mod1_IMT.pdf

Forms not available online can also be obtained from Citizens' Shops (Loja do Cidadão), where English-speaking staff are able to help.

In addition, the following documents must be provided:

*Proof of identity*: passport (Passaporte) with applicable work permit (Visto do trabalho) or study permit (Estudo/Estada Temporária), identity card (Bilhete de Identidade), or residence permit (Cartão de Residênçia) issued by SEF (Serviços de Estrangeiros e Fronteiras)
*Proof of address* (Compromativo de Morada): utility bills and bank statements or rental contract
*Your original driving licence *(Título de Condução) - it must be valid. Certified translations are necessary for driving licences that are not in Portuguese.
Details are available from the IMTT, Lojas do Cidadão or the local consulate
*Proof of no suspensions *or limitations on the existing licence
*Medical Forms 921 and 922* (Atestado do Medico)
*Two identical photographs *(colour, size: 3.5x2.5cm) with name clearly printed on the back
*Photocopies of all documents *and a signed declaration (Declaração) from the embassy or consulate that the original documents submitted are genuine
Stamped self-addressed envelope (SSAE)
*FEE* (NOT EXPENSIVE!)


----------

